# Java intellj



## jasoov568 (20. Dez 2021)

Speichern Sie den folgenden String in einer Variablen:

 Der Haß im land kann nur durch Toleranz und Respekt eingedämmt werden.

Entferen Sie führende Leerzeichen und Leerzeichen amd Ende des String, 
Ersetzen Sie danach in dem String alle "ß" durch "SS" und geben Sie den veränderten String aus 
Stellen Sie dann fest, der wievielte Buchstabe das "ä" ist und geben Sie auch diese Postion auf der Konsole aus 

wie kann die schreiben auf Java !!


----------



## mihe7 (20. Dez 2021)

Dazu reicht ein Blick in die Dokumentation der Klasse String: https://docs.oracle.com/en/java/javase/11/docs/api/java.base/java/lang/String.html


----------



## jasoov568 (20. Dez 2021)

danke Ihene , theorie habe ich schon 
kann aber die nicht auf java schreiben, also ich weißs nicht wie


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Dazu reicht ein Blick in die Dokumentation der Klasse String: https://docs.oracle.com/en/java/javase/11/docs/api/java.base/java/lang/String.html


----------



## LimDul (20. Dez 2021)

Woran genau hapert es denn? Wie weit kommst du, wo stockt es genau?

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben, wir helfen gerne beim selber lösen.


----------



## jasoov568 (20. Dez 2021)

string in einer variable speicheren kann ich schon aber,  wie kann ich die ß durch ss erstazen weißs nicht wie soll ich die auf die programm schreiben


----------



## jasoov568 (20. Dez 2021)

also die folgende string habe ich zb varaible 
string s1= " Der haß ........";





LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Woran genau hapert es denn? Wie weit kommst du, wo stockt es genau?
> 
> Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben, wir helfen gerne beim selber lösen.


string in einer variable speicheren kann ich schon aber,  wie kann ich die ß durch ss erstazen weißs nicht wie soll ich die auf die programm schreiben
also die folgende string habe ich zb varaible 
string s1= " Der haß ........";


----------



## LimDul (20. Dez 2021)

Bau mal eine komplett ausführbare Klasse, die erst mal nichts anderes macht, als den String auszugeben.


----------



## kneitzel (20. Dez 2021)

String ist eine Klasse und diese bietet gewisse Methoden an, die man aufrufen kann. Und diese Methoden sind auch recht gut dokumentiert, daher kann man sich die Klasse String einmal näher ansehen.
So findet sich die Dokumentation vom Java 17 Framework unter https://docs.oracle.com/en/java/javase/17/docs/api/index.html
(Wenn ihr Java 8 nutzt, dann wäre dies unter https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/index.html zu finden!)

Da einfach in der rechten, oberen Ecke im Suchfeld einmal "String" eingeben und schon landet man bei der Dokumentation der Klasse String:





						String (Java SE 17 & JDK 17)
					

declaration: module: java.base, package: java.lang, class: String



					docs.oracle.com
				




Hier wird sich bestimmt einiges finden, was brauchbar sein könnte.

Ggf. sollt ihr auch nur mit Teilen arbeiten, die euch schon beigebracht wurden. Also z.B. eine Begrenzung auf charAt und length oder so. Dann würde das evtl. auch entfallen, was ich oben genannt habe.


----------



## jasoov568 (20. Dez 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Bau mal eine komplett ausführbare Klasse, die erst mal nichts anderes macht, als den String auszugeben.


public static void main (String [] args)  {
string quotes  = "Der Haß im land kann nur durch Toleranz und Respekt eingedämmt werden ";
str=str.replace ('ß','ss');
system.out.println(quotes);


----------



## kneitzel (20. Dez 2021)

Komplet unabhängig von Java und der zur Verfügung stehenden API ist aber der generelle Ansatz:
Ehe Du irgend einen Code schreibst, solltest Du Dir genau überlegen, wie Du denn generell vorgehen willst. Dazu vergisst Du erst einmal den Computer und Java und setzt Dich mit Stift und Papier hin und überlegst Dir, wie Du generell vorgehen willst. Den Algorithmus selbst entwirfst Du aber in einer einfachen Sprache - und zwar so, dass jemand, der keine Ahnung davon hat, was Du da eigentlich treibst genau das macht, was gefordert ist.

Also nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen, wie sowas aussehen könnte:
- Du bekommst ein String mit Ziffern.
- Du hast ein Ergebnis, dieses ist am Anfang 0
- Für jede Ziffer des gegebenen Strings machst Du
--> Ist es keine Ziffer von '0' bis '9' -> Fehlermeldung ausgeben und Ende
--> Ergebnis ist das Ergebnis * 10 + Wert der Ziffer
- Ergebnis zurück geben.

Das wäre ein einfaches Beispiel für eine mögliche Beschreibung eines Algorithmus (der hier natürlich etwas anderes macht - halt einen String in eine Zahl parst.


----------



## mihe7 (20. Dez 2021)

@jasoov568 

System.out.println(str);

Du willst ja den geänderten String ausgeben, nicht das Original.


----------



## kneitzel (20. Dez 2021)

jasoov568 hat gesagt.:


> public static void main (String [] args)  {
> string quotes  = "Der Haß im land kann nur durch Toleranz und Respekt eingedämmt werden ";
> str=str.replace ('ß','ss');
> system.out.println(quotes);


Das ist keine Klasse.
Das ist kein Code, der übersetzbar ist

Und Code bitte immer in Code-Tags posten (über den Knopf </> links oberhalb des Eingabebereiches).

Und ggf. erst einmal mit dem Tipp starten, den ich in #10 gebracht habe. Erst wenn das Vorgehen gehen verstanden wurde macht es Sinn, Code zu schreiben.


----------

